# X.org Can't Change Resolution



## Greynet (Jun 9, 2013)

The only resolution `xrandr` says I can use is 1024x768 when I know my GPU can support 1366x768.

This is my /var/log/Xorg.0.log:

http://pastebin.com/mBeW4Gkk


----------



## zspider (Jun 9, 2013)

What is the output of `xrandr`?


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 9, 2013)

The machine has Intel video but is defaulting to VESA.  So it needs to have KMS enabled to support the Intel driver: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?p=206841#post206841.


----------

